# Finally! Got a tip in a Wilmette/Winnetka area



## Arkonia (Apr 15, 2019)

Wow. It took 8 months of driving but finally got a tip dropping somebody off in Wilmette/Winnetka (rich burbs) area.


----------



## DougTheUberDriver (Apr 28, 2019)

you could have had many tips before this had you started telling riders heading there "not surprised that i got you, most drivers wont take riders who are heading that way, since they allegedly never tip. i've heard the whole area is starting to get blacklisted amongst drivers..."

then, never bring it up again until they get out, then say, "have a good day, maybe i'll see you again sometime depending"

guaranteed tipper right there


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

Was it Mancow?


----------

